
Show HN: Ethereum Address Monitoring, Bootstrapped Startup - ethwatch
https://ethwatch.io
======
adrianwaj
Usage by Financial Institutions - great. Might be worth open-sourcing some of
the code - they might want to inspect it, and could also contribute.

Is there a way to upload a bunch of addresses using a text file, then
downloading a backup of those addresses too?

Perhaps there should be a way to signup without an email address? Just a
random string to get it.

------
joeyrideout
Very interesting . One of my favourite security features with my bank is
configurable deposit/withdrawal notifications. Is that a (planned) feature?

This has basic utility from a security audit logging perspective as well.
Arguably that data can be pulled from the chain on demand anyway, but
integration is always a pain.

~~~
ethwatch
We’ve already implemented highly configurable alerts for monitored addresses.
Examples are transaction amount thresholds, whitelisted incoming and outgoing
addresses, and low balance thresholds.

